# Jameson ROCKED it!!!!



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

He's just such a beautiful dog.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. He has an amazing amount of poise and elegance for such a youngster. And I love seeing the big smiles on his face while in the ring. He definitely enjoys being a show dog!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Such an elegant gorgeous poodle!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Woo hoo! He sure DOES rock! My goodness! That's a lot to accomplish in such a short time. He is indeed a gorgeous example of the breed. 

BIG CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

it was a thrill for me to be able to watch him in the ring this past weekend. even though i was 2 full rings away. thank goodness for telephoto lenses! lol my heart was pounding so hard, my body was rocking. he is certainly in his element at a show. but once out of there, he is our lovable, intelligent, crazy puppy who we love to pieces. 

:whoo:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

WOW! Well done all of you!!!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

LOVE the last picture! Jameson the Rock Star!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Very beautiful dog!!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations! He is very handsome and looks very pleased with himself! I need your groomer!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's lovely! Love his tail when he's running, he's got that attitude


----------



## Janice H (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations! Keep us posted on his future accomplishments.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We will post his win photos as they arrive. Thank you all very much. This boy amazes me. He has so much spirit and elegance for such a kid. I think he has a big future ahead of him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Astonishingly GORGEOUS! Looks like his road to Champion will be quite short!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We hope so! His handler is pretty confident it will be too. Thanks.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

He is so stunning...every time I see a picture of him I am blown away again ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh COURSE he did good....! He continues to amaze with with all of his feats at such a tender age!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I was like, "What's he standing on???!" Oh, snow. I thought it was that foam stuff for beds. LOL He looks terrific. You must be so proud.  Your handler does a fabulous job on the coat, too. 

I predict he will be finished before he's a year. I hope so anyway! That period between 12-18 months is hard unless they are hair monsters.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely way to begin the year. We just got confirmation that Jameson's major was a four pointer, not a three as we had thought. Apparently he beat a special which gave him an extra point. Do you think I am happy? Almost halfway after two weekends out!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Wonderful! He is a gorgeous boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WAHOO!!!! Good news!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonderful news!! He is such a lovely boy. Looking forward to more show news on him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is going to be a very busy boy this month. Will keep you updated if the wins happen for sure, as well as post photos. Thank everyone. This guy obviously has us pretty excited!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Jameson is simply remarkable! He is one beautiful boy! Congratulations & Big Hugs to Him!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

